# Berkline Seating



## Robyn (Mar 15, 2011)

I just got a set of Berkline seats (second hand) they are awesome. I have not figured out what model they are yet. There are some tags still attached that may help to identify them. Some are double armed others signle and 2 have no arms. I have a row of 5 and a row of 3. Do they physically attach to each other? I have them set up next to each other and no problems but I would have thought they would some how attach.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Get 3 more posts here. And then shoot Roman a personal message. He should be able to help you out. :T

Keep in mind that sometimes it takes a short while, an hour or two, for the benefits of 5 posts to kick in.


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

The Berkline Seating are not attached one to another. Just push them together. They should not move while reclining especially if you put them on the carpet.

But if you really want some how connect them together you can use long wire ties and connect the metal frames under the chairs together.


----------



## Robyn (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks Roman

They are working fine just pushed together, just wanted to make sure I had it right!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I think I'll add a thanks to Roman as well! 

Thanks Roman! :T


----------

